# Intel GMA X3000 vs nVIDIA GeForce 6150 onboard graphics



## sachin46 (Sep 2, 2006)

Will Intel new GMA X3000 onboard graphics will do better than current best onboard graphics like nVIDIA GeForce 6150? 

Or it may way ahead 6150 & equal to current entry level graphics cards like 6200 or even 7300

Look at some Feature of Intel GMA X3000
- Support DirectX 9c, DirectX 10 and OpenGL 1.5 features 
- Up to 667MHz core! 
- DVMT 4.0 up to 256MB shared 

for more go to *www.dailytech.com/Article.aspx?newsid=3674 

That means Intel G965 based chipset with GMA X3000 integrated will be good for those who occasionally play the game at low or medium setting and it will be solid platform with Intel Core 2 Duo CPU.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2006)

GMA X3000 is not yet out, & without benchmarking we cannot say weather it will be faster then Geforce 6150 or not, however feature wise it is better & on par with 7300 onboard


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 3, 2006)

They are of different standards. 6150 is rather old nd is here for almost 1yr nd x3000 is about to be launched nd is a DX10 standard one. So its sure x3000 is better in features nd  perfomance.


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 3, 2006)

yes , it cant b told before performing benchmarks tests

but most probably it would b better than 6150


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 3, 2006)

Wait for nvidia to release DX10 onboard chip in same class as x3000, nd then talk bout benchmarks...I think x3000 is tough to beat as it can go as high as 667Mhz core clocks...Only 7900GTX level PU currently can attain that clocks..But higher core clocks can't be considered to perform better always. I think it is attained with the newer manufacturing technology maybe even lower than 65nm. 
I just can't bear it if it performs better than my 7600 in games like Crysis.(just jokin).


----------



## montylee (Sep 4, 2006)

I read the whole Intel's whitepaper on X3000 and i was quite impressed. Intel's X3000 supports all the graphics features thru hardware. It has programmable EU (Execution Units) which means that the Chipset will be DirectX 10 compatible by just a software update. 

But the problem is that it is all just theory at the moment. We have to wait and see if it really performs in the real world.

I am also waiting for this chipset. Currently i can't find any reviews for it on the internet.


----------

